# Sticky  Anatomy// How to Administer CPR to a bird



## FaeryBee

*Anatomy of a Parrot
Credit for the following image is given to:
South East Iowa Parrot Rescue Learning Folder

The Learning Folder

​
Birds Structure and Function
Biology. Birds: Structure and Function. Information & drawings by D G Mackean

How to Administer CPR to a Bird
How To Give CPR To A Bird*


----------

